# running rich at idle,



## amsoil (Mar 15, 2010)

mine is running rich at idle, lots of power, but fouling out plugs

where are the air/fuel screws? got a pic
2005 b f 750i
dyntek cdi


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

On the bottom of the carb. If you've never had a jet kit in the bike then you will have to drill them out to get to the screws. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.dynojet.com/pdf/Q217.pdf

2nd page, Fig. C its the mixture screw (you don't have to remove your bowls to get to it

Stock they come covered with a thin layer of material. Drill a small hole in it and then pry it off.


----------



## amsoil (Mar 15, 2010)

thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Set them between 2.25 and 2.5 turns out. You can go down to 2 but if that makes no difference, the float levels are too high and will have to be set. Also check that the chokes are closing all the way. Brute's have a bad habbit of sticking open just a bit and making them run rich enoigh to take out the plugs at low rpms. Sometimes it just the cables, other times its the springs.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ finally 

i was gonna say check the chokes to make sure they are not stuck.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe I need to check my chokes... Mine runs fine, but really rich on idle, and it sometimes doesn't want to idle at all... I gotta keep giving it gas or turn up the idle screw...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hard to get a Brute to run so rich at idle with just the a/f screw that it fowls plugs and dies. Usualy it has to get raw fuel from somewhere else. Most often its either leaking chokes or leaky needles & sets making realy high float levels.


----------

